# Access to gyms in Vancouver, BC



## Falange (10 Sep 2007)

Hello,

I was wondering if there are any gyms in Vancouver that give free access to members of the Canadian Forces? I think I heard some time ago that there was a gym in Kitsilano that used to do this. Also does anyone know if there is a gym in the Jericho Garrison that can be used by members of other units? Thanks!


----------



## medaid (10 Sep 2007)

Yes, Jericho is open to all who are serving. ID required to enter the building.


----------



## kr1kit (26 Sep 2007)

I don't have any experience with free gyms for members of the CF, but i know that Fitness world in burnaby gave me a 50% discount on monthly passes because im in the process of joining.


----------



## armyvern (26 Sep 2007)

Well,

There are no CF gym facilities available at my location. But as Reg F & B class pers are entitled to free use of gym facilities, I purchase (using PSP funding) gym passes to a local centre for the RegF, Class B, and CivU students that we look after here.

If you fall into one of the above (Reg F/Uni/Class C or B), there should be some type of set-up in place for you. Talk to your sp Unit.


----------

